# females living together



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

Can multiple female bettas live together in the same tank?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends, females from the same spawn that never have been separatd get along just fine in most cases. Buying however a bunch of unrelated females that lived separated before can result in some heavy beating initially, as they will have to establish a pecking order. It can unfortunately result in death of one or the other.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sometimes. If they are from the same spawn and always lived together then almost always the answer is yes. If your talking just random females then the answer in normally yes, but sometimes females is as bad if not worst then the males. Females I would try to keep together, but males I would never keep together. I've seen too many setups where the males got along for a long time... then one day out of the blue they attack each other. 


RC


----------

